

Effective Java Debugging with Eclipse - javinpaul
http://eclipsesource.com/blogs/2013/01/08/effective-java-debugging-with-eclipse/

======
javinpaul
One of the the way I use break point is stop a particular thread based on its
name e.g Thread.currentThread().getName().equals("TestingThread"). This is
very helpful while debugging multi-threaded application. My tips are on
<http://goo.gl/H5Li0>

